# Vanessa connell



## [59668] (10 June 2013)

Anyone know her? What do you think?


----------



## Wundahorse (11 June 2013)

Marmite is all i can say.Can be a bit bolshy and rude at shows and not greatly pleased if any of her pupils beats her.Not as encouraging at competitions as i would expect of an instructor.


----------



## [59668] (12 June 2013)

I'm really surprised to hear you say that! My horse and I are coming on massively with her!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (13 July 2013)

I have used this lovely lady for two years and she is wonderful!!  If being straight with people is being bulshy God help me. 
PS let's not run good people down behind their backs!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (13 July 2013)

Pss, she will know who I am as I use my name, I do not hide behind a silly on line name and then be rude about people whose business and lively hood could be put on the line, of you have a bad thing to day about some one PM it please.


----------



## Meandtheboys (13 July 2013)

[59668] said:



			I'm really surprised to hear you say that! My horse and I are coming on massively with her!
		
Click to expand...

so why are you posting this random Q if you are already happy!!!!!


----------



## [59668] (14 July 2013)

Does it matter?! As a matter of fact I wanted to get opinions to see if she would be a popular choice for a local riding club! I think she's great but if no one else did it wouldn't be a very popular clinic!!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (15 July 2013)

[59668] said:



			Does it matter?! As a matter of fact I wanted to get opinions to see if she would be a popular choice for a local riding club! I think she's great but if no one else did it wouldn't be a very popular clinic!!
		
Click to expand...

I think it was the message by wundahorse that was the problem,


----------



## Wundahorse (20 July 2013)

Sukistokes2 said:



			I think it was the message by wundahorse that was the problem,
		
Click to expand...

No offence intended,a question was asked and i gave a response according to my own knowledge and experience.Some people love Vanessa while others simply found the opposite.


----------

